# SQ Events ???



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I am a newbie and I want to go to some these shows and get to know some y'all and maybe compete. The problem is that I am on the NC coastline, and I cant seem to find any shows others than in Concord, NC which is 5hrs away. 

Are there any other ones closer to the coastline, that wouldnt require almost a 2day trip??? It doesnt matter if its USACi or IASCA.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry if this is a thread jack, but this may be a good place to list any and all events. I'm in western Canada and if you're not "in the know" it's hard to find out about shows. I'm sure someone will post a link to a list of all sanctioned shows across (both?) countries.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

its currently more or less the Off Season right now.
Vancouver BC area has a decent amount of shows. I know Keith McCumber at Sounds Good does several IASCA events

as far as NC shore area--there typically are not many shows, especially USACi SQ shows.
NC does have a few MECA events, there may be a few IASCA events here and there--but most are more inland and in SC


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Datsubishi and Mic10.... Being that I'd be a newbie for the competition scene, its kind of hard to go on long trips just so the judges can tell you what needs fixing. But I do want to start participating, so when does the season really start? I know that NEVADA, USACi and IASCA have their schedules posted but those are mostly the big shows, so what about the smaller points shows.....where can I find out about them?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Go the the MECA website as well. Last year in Va Beach there were a few shows at one of the Best Buys there.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

nothing really starts till March at Spring Break Nationals in March. After that smaller shows will start popping up
MECA's website will get updated frequently with shows.
IASCA's new website with a really nice Calendar of events will be up and running very soon as well


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I meant to type MECA, but I think that I can make it to VA Beach. It's only 3hrs from me. Thanks Chefhow.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Mic10, I will be looking at all 3 sites and hopefully I can find some that are within good driving reach for Intro SQ.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Events


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Ask around at your local shops. If they host, they want as many people there as possible. Even if they know of another event they will share their knowledge openly knowing it can only benefit their business. Directly or indirectly.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Acura and Datsubishi, unfortunately I tried that route by asking the install shops in my town. We have about 5 different shops but non of them have any info to give as far as having any knowledge of car shows nor any sanctioned shows.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

How far are you from Point Harbor, NC?
Atlantic Tintworx did a show there 2 years ago and it had a VERY good turnout. You may be able to convince the owner to do another.


----------

